# POSSIBLE TRACK SIDE UNIT?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you think it is possible to use  a  air wire unit  as a  trackside unit?   With limited capacity?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't call 10 amps limited capacity. I don't know why you couldn't.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Friend of mine does it all the time..  Works great..

BulletBob


----------

